
Show HN: 3D ggplots in R with rayshader - tylermw
https://www.tylermw.com/3d-ggplots-with-rayshader/
======
tylermw
Author here. Rayshader is an R package for mapping and 3D data visualization,
and I've been working on this feature for a while now. Here are links to
previous posts I've made on HN about the package:

Show HN: A raytracer to shade, plot, and 3D print topographic maps in R, part
4 [http://www.tylermw.com/3d-printing-
rayshader/](http://www.tylermw.com/3d-printing-rayshader/)

Show HN: A raytracer to shade and visualize topographic maps in R, part 3
[http://www.tylermw.com/3d-maps-with-
rayshader/](http://www.tylermw.com/3d-maps-with-rayshader/)

Show HN: A raytracer to shade topographic maps in R, Part 2
[http://www.tylermw.com/making-beautiful-maps/](http://www.tylermw.com/making-
beautiful-maps/)

Show HN: A raytracer to shade topographic maps in R
[http://tylermw.com/throwing-shade/](http://tylermw.com/throwing-shade/)

~~~
amrrs
Great work Tyler. Been waiting for it quite sometime. Just wanted to know how
computational heavy it becomes rather than a normal ggplot?

~~~
tylermw
Not that computationally heavy--usually takes under a minute to draw all the
polygons and render the shadow map.

